# kreg jig for table joinery



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Is the kreg jig a satisfactory way to join table skirts to table legs.

David


----------



## rrobor (Jul 22, 2009)

I suppose it depends what you want. If I make a table out of wood, it has to be all wood and glue, No nails, screws, pins or fancy nuts and bolts. Again what I make is made to be nice furniture when Im long gone, not a utility unit for now and the near future.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rrobor said:


> I suppose it depends what you want. If I make a table out of wood, it has to be all wood and glue, No nails, screws, pins or fancy nuts and bolts. Again what I make is made to be nice furniture when Im long gone, not a utility unit for now and the near future.


_


*Hallelujah*
_


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

rrobor said:


> I suppose it depends what you want. If I make a table out of wood, it has to be all wood and glue, No nails, screws, pins or fancy nuts and bolts. Again what I make is made to be nice furniture when Im long gone, not a utility unit for now and the near future.


I should have explained what I was making. I am building a small lego table for my daughter. It will probably be 2' x 2' pr 3' x 2'.

The Kreg Jig is quick which is why I asked. I just got it and have only used it once on a small 17" cross for for my father in-law.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Djones,
I use the kreg jig for lots of things. If you are just making a nice little table for your daughter to play on, I don't see why not. I still use glue with the screws just because I like to. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

